# Neues Gentoo System aufsetzen

## xtrace

Ich grüße euch,

ich würde gerne ein neues Gentoo System aufsetzen, da ich meinen PC komplett getauscht habe (vom Pentium 4 auf einen i7).

Ich habe nun folgende Fragen:

-> ist ein setzen von USE Flags in der make.conf überhaupt noch erforderlich oder reicht ein einfaches Profil auswählen? Somit wären doch alle sinnigen USE Flags für das Profil aktiviert. Oder?

-> kann ich es irgendwie verhindern, wieder etliche Blocks durch bindist und qt zu bekommen? In letzter Zeit hatte ich mt diesen beiden andauernd Probleme. 

Beispiel:

Paket 1 -bindist

Paket 2 +bindist

Paket 3 will Paket 2 -bindest

Paket 2 will Paket 1 +bindist

Paket 4 will Paket 2 +bindist und Paket 1 -bindist

Gleiches gilt für QT...Verschiedene Pakete wollen QT5, andere Paket wollen wiederrum die Pakete QT4.

-> wäre ein direktes aufsetzen mit systemd sinnvoll oder kann man damit auch noch warten?

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt. Ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe.

VG und cu,

xtrace

----------

## hafgan

Also ich installiere direkt systemd. Keine großen Probleme.

Ich meiner make.conf stehen tatsächlich nur ganz wenige Flags. Binddist hab ich schon lange raus geworfen. Gibt da keine Probleme.

Zu den qt Versionen, da brauchst Du eigentlich nur noch qt5, da ja jetzt plasma stable ist:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/Plasma_5_upgrade

Gruß

hafgan

----------

## kurisu

OpenRC mit eudev funktioniert ohne jegliche Probleme und ist bis auf Weiteres noch immer Standard. Man muss also nicht vorsorglich systemd wählen, kann es jedoch, wenn dieses Init-System gefällt.

Die Variable USE in der make.conf sollte i.d.R. schon gesetzt werden. Definiert diese doch die prinzipielle Ausrichtung des Systems. Wenn du z.B. grundsätzlich kein bluetooth möchtest, wäre USE="${USE} -bluetooth" hier überaus sinnvoll.

 *hafgan wrote:*   

> Also ich installiere direkt systemd. Keine großen Probleme.
> 
> Ich meiner make.conf stehen tatsächlich nur ganz wenige Flags. Binddist hab ich schon lange raus geworfen. Gibt da keine Probleme.
> 
> Zu den qt Versionen, da brauchst Du eigentlich nur noch qt5, da ja jetzt plasma stable ist:
> ...

 

Nur noch qt5? Was ist, wenn man z.B. app-admin/keepassx nutzen möchte? Es gibt noch eine ganze Menge an Programmen, die qt4 benötigen. Aber klar, deswegen alleine muss qt4 in der make.conf nicht gesetzt werden.

----------

## toralf

CPU_FLAGS_X86 würde ich schon setzen: 

```
CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"
```

Und ich würde mich openrc beginnen.

----------

## Josef.95

Heh, die CPU_FLAGS_X86 sollten die Jungs sich besser passend zu ihrer verwendeten Hardware selbst ermitteln :)

Schaut dazu zb im https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2015-01-28-cpu_flags_x86-introduction.html

----------

## toralf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Heh, die CPU_FLAGS_X86 sollten die Jungs sich besser passend zu ihrer verwendeten Hardware selbst ermitteln 

 richtig, hätte eher dass Paket angeben sollen, aber ganz falsch sind die nicht, ist ja auch ein i7.

----------

